

Ask HN: What is going on today? Top 3 posts on HN are about Microsoft. - vbv


======
benologist
So I did some googling and it turns out this Micro-soft is one of the biggest
tech companies in the world with software used by about 11 thousand billion
people.

Not that surprising that there happened to be three stories at once involving
them.

~~~
vbv
I'm surprised because most of the times Microsoft related posts on HN get
downvoted really quickly.

